

World’s first ‘printed’ aircraft - wlll
http://www.soton.ac.uk/mediacentre/news/2011/jul/11_75.shtml

======
aurelianito
How long until 3D printer appear in each house and we stop buying most of the
furniture/ appliances that we have in our homes?

How long until we print our homes?

It seems that we will only trade energy and raw materials.

------
HypnoDoc
Fuckin' cool! 3D print will change the world!!!

